
The Common Lisp Cookbook - Strings - Shamiq
http://cl-cookbook.sourceforge.net/strings.html
======
Shamiq
This may be old hat to some, but I just bumped into this while working on my
Introduction to AI Programming homework.

Hope it's helpful.

~~~
astine
It's a good page actually. Every time I forget a string operation this is
usually my first stop.

